# Corsair H80i oder H100i oder EKL Wasser



## JPR77 (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Asus Maximus V Extreme der Zeit mit einem Towerkühler der meinen ersten PCIe Slot verdeckt nun
will ich diesen aber nutzen in diesem Fall ist eine Kompaktwasserkühlung denke ich wohl das besste 

nur welche soll ich nehmen die gute Leitsung hat nicht so laut ist und  Wartungsfrei sollte sie auch sein aber auch Lan tauglich wegen Transport

das Gehäuse entnehmt Ihr meiner Signatur

und wie schaut es mit der Lüftersteuerung über das Board sprich Bios aus

MfG
Jan

was ist der Unterschied H80 und H80i



Asus Maximus V Extreme (Bios 1604)
Bequiet Dark Power 750 W
4x8GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9
Intel i7 3770K win 7
_Gainward Geforce GTX 680 Phantom 4GB_
Windows 7 64Bit
PS/2 Keyboard Microsoft
Logit. MX 518
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty
Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Big Tower


----------



## jackyjakob (5. Februar 2013)

LAN Tauglich sollte eigentlich alle Kompaktwasserkühlungen sein. Zumindest besser als ein großer und schwerer Luftkühler.
Fast alle momentan am Markt erhältlichen Kühlkörper für Kompaktwasserkühlungen werden vom gleichen Auftragshersteller gebaut. Es macht also keinen Unterschied ob man eine von Antec, Corsair, EKL oder NZXT kauft. Lediglich die Lüfter sind unterschiedlich.
Die Lüfter beim H100i sind nicht schlecht aber mir persönlich waren sie zu laut. Ich habe sie deshalb durch Noctua NF-F12 PWM Lüfter ersetzt.
Die H100i hat eine eigene Lüftersteuerung über die bis zu 4 Lüfter gesteuert werden können. Es gibt ein paar vorgefertigte Lüfterprofile aber man kann auch eigenen Lüfterkurven erstellen.


----------



## MagicMongo (5. Februar 2013)

Die H80 ist die alte Version und die H80i ist die neue überarbeitete Version,die deutlich besser ist. Hab selbst die Corsair H100i hier und die läuft echt super. Kein Pumpenklackern usw.
Allerdings habe ich auch,wie jackyjakob, die Lüfter gegen Bitfenix Spectre PWM getauscht und davon gleich 4 Stück genommen.

Jetzt ist sie definitiv als kaum höhrbar zu bezeichnen.

Also wenn du sie kaufen willst,mach es,du wirst es nicht bereuhen.

Mfg


----------



## Aer0 (5. Februar 2013)

also mann mus schon sagen,dass manche pumpen/bodenplatten von kompakt waküs besser als andere sind.
z.b. hat corsair eine bessere kühlleistung als antec,jedoch sind dual radiatoren den single radiatoren auch überlegen.


----------



## Ostfront (5. Februar 2013)

also ich kann dir die h100i auch nur empfehlen,gute kühlleistung und 4 lüfter steuerbar über corsair link software und einfache montage.


----------



## FKY2000 (5. Februar 2013)

Dann spreche ich als EKL Wasser - Nutzer mal eine gute Kritik für diese Kompakt Wakü aus...mit 2x Enermax TB Silence kühlstark und leise (reinblasend montiert !! - andersherum wird sonst mit tlw ordentlich vorgewärmter Graka-abluft "gekühlt")

Hatte vorher nen EKL K2 und die Wasser liegt absolut auf dem Niveau...und das heisst was!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

